
Bitstream Vera Sans Mono and Panic Sans: Excellent fonts for your Terminal - nickb
http://duncandavidson.com/archives/654
======
rob
The DejaVu family of fonts are supposed to be a 'better' version of the
Bitstream Vera fonts -- they "provide a wider range of characters while
maintaining the original look and feel". Seems to be updated more often as
well.

<http://dejavu.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

------
Zak
Looking at that on the old CRT I'm using until my laptop comes back from IBM,
the anti-aliased screenshots look _very_ blurry. I could take or leave
subpixel hinting on my LCD, but I actively dislike anti-aliasing on a CRT.

------
dfranke
I second Rob's recommendation of DejaVu. And for those using X11 bitmap fonts,
Terminus.

